# SteamonFreebsd still busted?



## seed (Mar 7, 2018)

Have not heard a thing about the steamonfreebsd project in a while now. From what I can tell, the project is defunct. Is that the case or are there ways to get it working?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

It's not that difficult to get the Steam client working using the Linux binary compatibility or Wine. It's the games themselves that are mostly the problem.


----------



## seed (Mar 9, 2018)

SirDice said:


> It's not that difficult to get the Steam client working using the Linux binary compatibility or Wine. It's the games themselves that are mostly the problem.



How would it be done with the linux compatibility layer?


----------



## Brutanas (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello!!

I am trying to install steam on freebsd following the instructions on:
https://github.com/SteamOnFreeBSD/SteamOnFreeBSD
I am having the error:
fetch: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libx11/libx11-6_1.6.3-1ubuntu*3*_i386.deb: Not Found
for several components during the installation... it seams that it is loking for *ubuntu*3** but I only was capable to search and find *ubuntu*2**...
Does somebody have an idea on how to be able to install it?
On playonbsd I was able to install it, but then I got a black screen on steam main window after login... :-(

Regards.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 11, 2018)

Brutanas said:


> https://github.com/SteamOnFreeBSD/SteamOnFreeBSD



I wouldn't touch that script, it downloads packages from multiple mirrors for 2 different Linux distributions and generally looks shoddily written. You can try your luck with steam-runtime and debootstrap.



Brutanas said:


> On playonbsd I was able to install it, but then I got a black screen on steam main window after login... :-(




```
sudo pkg remove playonbsd
sudo pkg install i386-wine-devel
sudo pkg install winetricks
winetricks steam
```


----------



## seed (Mar 12, 2018)

shkhln said:


> I wouldn't touch that script, it downloads packages from multiple mirrors for 2 different Linux distributions and generally looks shoddily written. You can try your luck with steam-runtime and debootstrap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply. 
Previously I was using wine-staging for csmt trick, would vanilla wine devel be preferable?


----------



## shkhln (Mar 12, 2018)

seed said:


> Previously I was using wine-staging for csmt trick



CSMT is enabled by default since Wine 3.3.



seed said:


> would vanilla wine devel be preferable?



You should obviously use whatever Wine version that works best for your applications. However, wine-staging was recently removed from the ports tree, so you'll have to compile it yourself.


----------



## seed (Mar 13, 2018)

shkhln said:


> CSMT is enabled by default since Wine 3.3.
> 
> 
> 
> You should obviously use whatever Wine version that works best for your applications. However, wine-staging was recently removed from the ports tree, so you'll have to compile it yourself.



What the hell, why?


----------



## hrenznaet (Jun 2, 2018)

shkhln said:


> ```
> sudo pkg remove playonbsd
> sudo pkg install i386-wine-devel
> sudo pkg install winetricks
> ...


sha256sum mismatch! Rename /home/myuser/.cache/winetricks/steam/SteamSetup.exe and try again.


----------



## shkhln (Jun 2, 2018)

hrenznaet said:


> sha256sum mismatch! Rename /home/myuser/.cache/winetricks/steam/SteamSetup.exe and try again.


https://github.com/Winetricks/winetricks/issues


----------

